# Hyper Dragon Ball Z



## Haohmaru (Apr 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzQkB1gVtXA[/YOUTUBE]

​

Hyper Dragon Ball Z might look like a forgotten arcade game of the 1990's, but it's actually a modern Dragon Ball game made by super fans in the indie fighting game engine, Mugen. And boy does the game look fantastic (the way it plays, sure, but also: dem sprites, tho.)


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 7, 2014)

The game looks damn amazing, you're right about it beating pretty much every DBZ game out there even the old ones back in the SNES.

Still, I feel DBZ should be an open-world game due to the nature of how the fights are in the actual show.

A DBZ game that is open-world mixed with the depth and complexity of that game would be amazing.


----------



## Takahashi (Apr 7, 2014)

Pretty obvious Street Fighter inspiration there.  

It looks like a good fighting game, but not a good DBZ game.  Since Tenkaichi, I've been convinced that that style is the way to go.  Shame the latest games have been god awful.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 8, 2014)

Haohmaru said:


> Hyper Dragon Ball Z might look like a forgotten arcade game of the 1990's, but it's actually a modern Dragon Ball game made by super fans in the indie fighting game engine, Mugen. And boy does the game look fantastic (the way it plays, sure, but also: dem sprites, tho.)
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzQkB1gVtXA[/YOUTUBE]
> *
> I dont know about you guys but this game looks better than  every db game that has come so far.
> *


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow, Wow, WOW!

I love it. Closest thing I have is Shin Budokai 2. Burst limit seems just like cell shaded version of this.

Will download soon. Really craving a fast paced, hand-to-hand martial arts action dbz game without huge cut scenes.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 8, 2014)

This mugen has been around for around 2+ years. I guess it's time to wake up here.
Although it seems the characters have been updated here.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 8, 2014)

Nobody mentioned Dragon Ball GT Final Bout?


----------



## Higawa (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Imagine (Apr 8, 2014)

I need this in my life.


----------



## Lishenron (Apr 8, 2014)

looks better than the garbage dbz games that have come out lately.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 8, 2014)

What happens when you create a Dragonball Z game with MUGEN which is quite similar to Capcom fighters from the 1990s?

The answer comes in a ridiculously hype trailer with a ton of fan service.

Team Z2 is the group behind this project, and they've done an exceptional job recreating parts of the franchise in a style that 2D sprite fighting game fans should absolutely love.

The team currently has 5 characters and 11 stages available for fans to check out, and you can find their excellent trailer after the jump. Even if you're not a Dragonball Z fan, you should watch this, as the work they put into this trailer really shines through in its 5 minute run time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 8, 2014)

There's already a thread about this game.


----------



## SionBarsod (Apr 8, 2014)

Not gonna lie, this game is pretty damn fun. Can't wait for Gohan and the others to come out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2014)

The amount of time and effort that was put into this must be crazy.. Looks great though.. Love the combo system..

EDIT: The link on YT doesn't for work.. I want to download the sample, cuz I don't play the MUGENs anymore


----------



## Naruto (Apr 13, 2014)

This looks way, way better than any dragonball game I've played in 10 years.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 13, 2014)

meh, budokai 3 is still better.

Also, i don't hear linda young as frieza and christopher sabat as vegeta


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 13, 2014)

Ultimate Battle 22 or bust.  I liked having teams even if balance was true to canon


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 15, 2014)

I would buy this game over any other dbz game


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 23, 2015)

This looks exactly the same as this game. Is this guy working together with Arc System Works now? Cause that would be awesome.


----------



## SionBarsod (Feb 25, 2015)

I really want to see how this game plays. Waiting for a trailer


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 26, 2015)

If I were Namco Bandai I'd instantly hire these guys to make a legit 2D DBZ fighter. Talented as hell.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 26, 2015)

Daym. Does it cover GT and AF too?


----------



## GearsUp (Feb 27, 2015)

Haohmaru said:


> Hyper Dragon Ball Z might look like a forgotten arcade game of the 1990's, but it's actually a modern Dragon Ball game made by super fans in the indie fighting game engine, Mugen. And boy does the game look fantastic (the way it plays, sure, but also: dem sprites, tho.)
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzQkB1gVtXA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *I dont know about you guys but this game looks better than  every db game that has come so far.*



raging blast

tenkaichi 3

legends


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 4, 2015)

Vino said:


> Daym. Does it cover GT and AF too?



Who cares? Both amount to shitty fanfiction at best.


----------



## Naruto (May 21, 2015)

For the 3DS game, go .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2016)

Gohan's AI is crazy. I can only block against Masenko.


----------

